# Selling on eBay



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

What has been your experience? I have some things that I would like to sell and Craigslist isn't working. The most expensive is a blower that should sell for around $600.

I've heard people complain about the fees and the occasional bad customer.

Did you set up a separate PayPal account for selling or just use your personal one?


----------



## shane772 (Nov 9, 2015)

I use my personal PayPal account and have had decent results. It is a pain IMO to have to box/ship everything though.


----------



## offgridlocked (Oct 22, 2015)

I've been selling since the 90's... if you have a stout feedback(100+, preferably 500+) you should do alright. Take several good pictures with good lighting, explore the costs of shipping before hand(I'd suggest selling to the US only) and be prepared to take some flak if your description isn't perfect- particularly on used items... a lot of folks trying to get 'something for nothing' and it can be a pain. That said, I still sell and have managed(somehow) to maintain a 100% feedback rating in around 1500 transactions.

I only use one PayPal account.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

All of the stuff I have to sell is used.

Things like the gear reducer and blower don't have many hours on them. I thought I would give an "estimated" hour usage. I'll have to buy a bathroom scale or look at current specifications to get an idea on weight.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I have a hammer head identical to this one. Same brand, same shape and same weight. This seems to be a fixed price rather than an auction. Or maybe it's a minimum bid. I'll be shocked if the seller gets anything close to that price. I was going to put it on freecycle or put in the metal recycling. It's a good thing I thought of checking eBay first.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Rar...736269?hash=item3ce64b5c4d:g:UgoAAOSwbqpT6-n9


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Just because a seller is asking a certain price, does not mean they get it.

Check completed auctions and see what ended auctions have sold for. 

Some items I have real good luck with on craigslist. 

Some items, need ebay for a bigger buyer base. 

Research is always a good idea.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

You need to check completed listings to see what is selling and the selling price.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Selling things on Ebay can actually be fun and somewhat exciting if you have auctions about to end. I now sell my stuff at fixed price and sometimes make an offer instead of auctions. If something is big and bulky you can list it for local pick up only as well.

If you look up "advanced" search you can run a search for "sold" items similar to yours and find out what they actually sold for and how long ago was the last one sold... Really good descriptions and photos seem to make a difference as well. Good luck to you!!


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I was looking at some 4 1/2 newhouse traps. They had a fixed price. Doesn't that mean the the seller pays the 10% fee regardless if they sell or not?

One trap was $279 and is now relisted at $250. From what I've experienced in selling some of mine that trap will sell for about $150-$175.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

found it


----------

